# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  KOI Indonesia berprestasi 2019

## Slametkurniawan

Grand Champion B, Lokal Koi Show Sukabumi 2019

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

